# Ubuntu Problem



## Obelixpp (26. September 2010)

Hallo,
zum ersten hätte ich ein paar Fragen einmal habe ich jetzt W7 und Ubuntu installiert nachdem ich gestern meinen neuen PC zusammengebaut habe jetzt ist natürlich der GRUB loader installiert wie kann ich beim neuen Ubuntu 10.04 die Reihenfolge ändern? Also das W7 standardmäßig bootet.

Zum anderen worden irgendwie keine Treiber mitinstalliert ich habe weder W-lan (Fritz Stick) noch sind die Grafiktreiber richtig installiert habe ich das gefühl sieht alles so "komisch" aus.
Ich habe aber auch keine Fehlermeldung bekommen also scheint die Installation ja problemlos verlaufen zu sein.


----------



## dot (26. September 2010)

Change Default Boot Order for Grub 2 in Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04 Lucid|Hack Your Life!

GRUB_DEFAULT=x 

aendern


----------



## Obelixpp (27. September 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Change Default Boot Order for Grub 2 in Ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04 Lucid|Hack Your Life!
> 
> GRUB_DEFAULT=x
> 
> aendern



Danke für die Hilfe, hat irgendjemand eine Ahnung woran es liegen kann warum ich keine W-lan Verbindung aufbauen kann früher ging das ohne Probleme obwohl ich den selben W-lan Adapter habe und er erkennt ihn auch soweit weil ich bekomme diese Selfinstall Option von Fritz angezeigt mit der fange ich unter Ubuntu ja nur leider nichts an.


----------



## dot (27. September 2010)

Was spuckt lsusb als Hardwarekennung fuer den Stick aus?


----------



## Obelixpp (27. September 2010)

dot schrieb:


> Was spuckt lsusb als Hardwarekennung fuer den Stick aus?



Ich weiß nicht genau was du damit meinst aber er gibt mir halt alle möglichen USB Geräte aus und dabei zählt er auch den AVM Fritz Stick auf also erkennen tut er ihn ja anscheinend.
Ich hatte früher immer Ubuntu als zweitsystem drauf für schnell was im Internet zu gucken oder Officearbeiten dafür fand ich das eigentlich immer ziemlich gut. Wäre schade wenns jetzt nichtmehr gehen würde.


----------



## Bauer87 (27. September 2010)

Der Treiber für die Fritz!Sticks verstößt gegen die GPL (quasi das Linux-EULA) und wird daher nicht mehr mit den Distributionen ausgeliefert, seit die Linux-Entwickler beschlossen haben, ihre Rechte auch durchzusetzen. (Das ist in dem Moment passiert, als es genügend funktionierende Alternativen gibt.) Es gibt aber afaik nen Treiber, den man sich selber installieren kann (und wohl auch darf).

PS: Ne Info über den Grafikchip fehlt auch noch.


----------



## Obelixpp (28. September 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Der Treiber für die Fritz!Sticks verstößt gegen die GPL (quasi das Linux-EULA) und wird daher nicht mehr mit den Distributionen ausgeliefert, seit die Linux-Entwickler beschlossen haben, ihre Rechte auch durchzusetzen. (Das ist in dem Moment passiert, als es genügend funktionierende Alternativen gibt.) Es gibt aber afaik nen Treiber, den man sich selber installieren kann (und wohl auch darf).
> 
> PS: Ne Info über den Grafikchip fehlt auch noch.



Hey das wäre eine Geforce GTX 460 von Gigabyte.

Könnte mir jemand eine Anleitung grade kurz und knapp schreiben/zeigen wie ich diesen Treiber installiere und wo ich ihn herbekomme?


----------



## Bauer87 (28. September 2010)

Für Nvidia-Karten (eigentlich nur die, Exoten lassen wir mal aus), muss man in der Tat Treiber nachinstallieren. Die findest du entweder unter "zusätzliche Treiber" oder auf der Nvidia-Seite. Dafür brauchst du aber Netzwerk.

Ne Anleitung für die AVM-Sticks gibt es hier:
FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de

(Ja, das ist nichts, was man in drei Sätzen erklärt. Daher kauft man auch keine Hardware, für die es keine guten Treiber gibt. Du würdest dir ja auch keinen Itanium kaufen und dann meckern, dass du den nicht mit Windows nutzen kannst. Mit Wlan von Realtec oder Intel und Grafik von Intel oder AMD würde quasi direkt nach dem Einlegen der CD alles laufen.)


----------



## Obelixpp (28. September 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Für Nvidia-Karten (eigentlich nur die, Exoten lassen wir mal aus), muss man in der Tat Treiber nachinstallieren. Die findest du entweder unter "zusätzliche Treiber" oder auf der Nvidia-Seite. Dafür brauchst du aber Netzwerk.
> 
> Ne Anleitung für die AVM-Sticks gibt es hier:
> FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick ? Wiki ? ubuntuusers.de
> ...



Ja ich habe mir diese Hardware ja aber hauptsächtlich zum Spielen gekauft und dafür ist sie ja Super, und diese Regelung ist halt neu mit der 9er Version hatte das alles ohne Probleme geklappt installiert und alles lief ohne Probleme.


----------



## Bauer87 (28. September 2010)

Alles, was man braucht, um den Stick zum Laufen zu bekommen, ist auch ohne Internet zu bekommen. Das ist also auf jeden Fall eine überwindbare Hürde. (Ich finde das vor allem Schade für AVM, die Fritz!Boxen sind ja recht ordentlich. Warum machen die so einen Müll mit ihren W-LAN-Geräten?)


----------



## Obelixpp (29. September 2010)

Bauer87 schrieb:


> Alles, was man braucht, um den Stick zum Laufen zu bekommen, ist auch ohne Internet zu bekommen. Das ist also auf jeden Fall eine überwindbare Hürde. (Ich finde das vor allem Schade für AVM, die Fritz!Boxen sind ja recht ordentlich. Warum machen die so einen Müll mit ihren W-LAN-Geräten?)



Ich habe auf deren Seite einen Treiber für den Stick für Linux gefunden und auch heruntergeladen allerdings bekomme ich ihn nicht installiert, wie komme ich in den Superuser Modus eigentlich doch indem ich sudo vor den Befehl schreibe oder nicht?


----------



## Bunkasan (29. September 2010)

*sudo *
superuser für den aktuellen befehl

*su *
superuser in der aktuellen konsole


----------



## trurl (4. Oktober 2010)

Obelixpp schrieb:


> Ich habe auf deren Seite einen Treiber für den Stick für Linux gefunden und auch heruntergeladen allerdings bekomme ich ihn nicht installiert, wie komme ich in den Superuser Modus eigentlich doch indem ich sudo vor den Befehl schreibe oder nicht?



Ich würde dir eher raten einfach einen neue W-Lan-Stick zu kaufen und dich vorher evt. per Internet erkundigen ob dieser unter Linux funktioniert.

Die Treiber für die Fritz-Sticks sind veraltet und AVM konzentriert sich schon lange voll und ganz auf Windows.

Generell ist zu sagen: Die meiste Hardware funktioniert unter Ubuntu auf Anhieb. Wenn nicht, dann ist meist tatsächlich Frickelarbeit angesagt, und das sollte man dann nur machen wenn einem das Spaß macht.

Probleme hatte ich unter Ubuntu bislang nur mit Webcams und W-Lan-Sticks, alles andere läuft genausogut, teilweise besser, als unter Windows und das aus dem Stand, ohne umständlich irgendwelche Treiber zu installieren.


----------

